

French Team Invents Faster Code-Breaking Algorithm - RiderOfGiraffes
http://cacm.acm.org/news/170850-french-team-invents-faster-code-breaking-algorithm/fulltext

======
lvh
This isn't really new, as far as I can tell; it's an article presenting the
Joux et al result from June 2013.

Recap from the earlier discussion: this only affects small-characteristic
fields so far, which is fairly exotic. Standard systems that most of use use
daily, such as RSA, are unaffected by this result so far. Whether or not the
result can be extended to them is an open question. The result does not affect
elliptic curve based cryptography either.

(I don't mean to downplay this result. It's great, it's just that we've seen
it before, and this article doesn't really bring anything new to the table, as
far as I can tell.)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I was half-hoping this submission would just upvote a previous conversation -
I guess I'll have to go searching, but I don't have time now. Thanks for your
comment - useful.

